# Shaft: Samuel L. Jackson im zweiten Trailer zur Actionkomödie



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Juni 2019)

*Shaft: Samuel L. Jackson im zweiten Trailer zur Actionkomödie*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Shaft: Samuel L. Jackson im zweiten Trailer zur Actionkomödie* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Shaft: Samuel L. Jackson im zweiten Trailer zur Actionkomödie*


----------



## Rinkadink (11. Juni 2019)

*Shaft: Samuel L. Jackson im zweiten Trailer zur Actionkomödie*

Nach dem Film Shaft und dem Remake: Shaft (mit Samuel L Jackson), kommt jetzt Shaft (mit Samuel L Jackson) in die Kinos. Es geht, wie schon im Film von 1971 und 2000 um Shaft (dieses Mal wieder mit Samuel L Jackson, der Shaft spielt)


----------



## RyzA (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: Shaft: Samuel L. Jackson im zweiten Trailer zur Actionkomödie*



Rinkadink schrieb:


> Nach dem Film Shaft und dem Remake: Shaft (mit Samuel L Jackson), kommt jetzt Shaft (mit Samuel L Jackson) in die Kinos. Es geht, wie schon im Film von 1971 und 2000 um Shaft (dieses Mal wieder mit Samuel L Jackson, der Shaft spielt)


Hmm, war der nicht mit Morgan Freeman?
Ach ne, muss ich mit Roberto Blanco verwechselt haben...


----------

